# Layout entwerfen



## NiciB (23. Dezember 2004)

Wie wird eine moderne Website aufgebaut? Ich hab mir mal den Source Code von http://www.faz.net (oder ebay) in den Dreamweaver kopiert und gesehen, dass sie aus leuter verschachtelten Tabellen besteht. Mich würde interessieren wie man die einzelnen Tabellenzeilen und Spalten ansprechen kann um den Inhalt zu ändern (das wird ja sicher über ein ... naja ... CMS gemacht). Kurz: Wie sieht das Konzept hinter einer solchen Seite aus?
Haben sie z.B. auf der Titelseite einfach ein paar verschiedene Layouts (2 Spalten - 5 Zeilen, 3 Spalten - 8 Zeilen, ...), von denen sie einfach das auswählen wo sie gerade brauchen oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?

Konkret bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit ein Seitenlayout zu entwerfen das folgende Punkte erfüllt:
* keine Frames
* Ebenen ja, aber nur wenn sie von allen Browsern richtig dargestellt werden
  hier 2 Beispiele bei denen das nicht der Fall ist (weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt):
Bsp.1
Bsp.2
  diese Sachen werden in verschiedenen Browsern verschieden dargestellt...
* der Inhalt sollte über ein Content Management System (CMS) geändert werden können -> die einzelnen Bereiche einer Seite sollten direkt angesprochen werden können.
*die Navigation muss nur bei Bedarf neu geladen werden (-> ich will nicht immer die Navigation neu laden, wenn ich eine andere Sparte der Seite besuche).
* ! Alle wichtigen Browser (IE, Firefox, Netscape, Opera) sollen die Seite einheitlich darstellen.

Mit welchen Mitteln verwirkliche ein solches Layout?


----------



## Gumbo (23. Dezember 2004)

Bevor du nun glaubst, dass Tabellen die beste Lösung sind, möchte ich dir folgende Webseiten bzw. Artikel nahe legen:
Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten
Stopdesign | Throwing Tables Out the Window

Meist besteht das Grundgerüst hinter einer Webseite aus einem serverseitigen Script, welches die angeforderten Inhalte an die entsprechenden Positionen ein- bzw. anfügt.
Was das Layout angeht, wirst du mit einer CSS-unterstützten Webseite weiter kommen, als mit einer Tabellen-basierten.


----------

